# Plant id: unknown ludwigia



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

Found this in a roadside ditch in houston, i have it in a high light / fert / co2 tank. Its leaves get quite wide maybe 4 inches stem+ leaf width. I am thinking its ludwigia palustris or a hybrid of ludwigia palustris, maybe grandulosa? The undersides of the leaves get red, the top stays a lime green orange.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That looks like regular old _L. repens_. If it were a hybrid with something alternate-leaved like g*l*andulosa, it would have an irregular leaf arrangement, and perhaps a more erect growth habit.


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/d7lkqx5wjjnr5om/8e3DKD0s8O

This was the picture I took when I collected it, I am thinking your right, it does look like pictures of l repens, but also l palustris.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Just looks more like repens to me. The reddish leaf undersides and leaf shape suggest that. I'm also basing what I'm saying on just having seen so much of both.


----------

